# Raspberry Pi Shield mit 24V IO gesucht



## van (30 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ein Raspberry Pi Shield mit ein paar 24V IOs.
Das mir die 3,3V GPIO auf 24V bringt.

Was ich bis jetzt gefunden haben sind entweder solche Monsterplatinen
https://www.reichelt.de/raspberry-p...c-pixtend2-l-basic-p239544.html?&trstct=pos_1

Oder "SPS" Karten die dann erst wieder über den I2C Bus angeschlossen werden
http://raspberry-sps.de/sps-karten-fuer-raspberry-pi/

Ich suche eigentlich nur eine kleine Aufsteckplatine (Shield) die mir eine paar 24V Eingänge und Ausgänge zur Verfügung stellt.

Kennt da jemand etwas?


----------



## wayne5de (30 November 2018)

Mit 3 Eingängen, 3 Ausgängen, ein Relais, ...

https://shop.pimoroni.de/products/automation-phat


----------



## van (30 November 2018)

wayne5de schrieb:


> Mit 3 Eingängen, 3 Ausgängen, ein Relais, ...
> 
> https://shop.pimoroni.de/products/automation-phat


Sieht schon mal ganz gut aus
Und die 3 Analogeingänge 0-24V lassen sich ja auch noch als Digital Eingänge nutzen ...


ich habe dann noch dies gefunden
https://www.tindie.com/products/Armtronix/isolated-io-module-for-raspberry-pi/
Kommt halt aus Indien


----------

